# Back by popular demand , MR FUZZY !! Pic heavy !!



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok so after all my moaning about Mr fuzzys behaviour towards Moo , i thought it was time i got him back into everyones good books  Feast your eyes and Enjoy  


























































































































































:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I smiled at all his photos, he does look like the boss 
He is gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you   I love him sooooooooooo much :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is gorgeous :001_wub: and what expressive eyes he has :001_tt1:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> Thank you   I love him sooooooooooo much :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Is he a big softy with you?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh
My
Gawd!!!!

I love Mr Fuzzy so much!!!!!!!! He is the ultimate fluff ball!!!!!!!

Who is the pretty stripey cat in some of the pics with him? He looks a lot like my Blake (see the little pic below)


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Oh
> My
> Gawd!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you    Just for you , Fuzzy at his best .....














































:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

The stripey cat is ......... Stripey :laugh: :laugh: My NFC kitten  He's 13 months now .....










And his brother Wolfgang 










All 3 together :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i didnt realise mr fuzzy was a black smoke as well, dont the kittens look small in the first pictures, just shows how much they have grown


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I love Mr fuzzy,he's forgiven for giving Moo moo the run around as he's so delicious!!:001_wub:

And your baby boys are so handsome and stunning,everytime i see them the word "wow" pops out of my mouth!

Please,please,please can you put the piccie on where Either Mr Fuzzy or Cuddlepuss are sitting on each other (can't remember who is squashing who but its one of my favourites)....


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> I love Mr fuzzy,he's forgiven for giving Moo moo the run around as he's so delicious!!:001_wub:
> 
> And your baby boys are so handsome and stunning,everytime i see them the word "wow" pops out of my mouth!
> 
> Please,please,please can you put the piccie on where Either Mr Fuzzy or Cuddlepuss are sitting on each other (can't remember who is squashing who but its one of my favourites)....


 Will do , i'll have a rummage through my many many pics for it and pop it on


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Okay, it's all your fault I have swooned and hit my head .

Just kidding, but I could definitely do that. Mr Fuzzy is the best---I think the name just makes him even more cute.

And Wolfgang definitely looks like he could be Chaucer's dad .

Hmmm, Blake and Stripey could have been twins as kittens, but as fluffy as Blake seems, he's got a LONG way to go apparently. :lol:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Okay, it's all your fault I have swooned and hit my head .
> 
> Just kidding, but I could definitely do that. Mr Fuzzy is the best---I think the name just makes him even more cute.
> 
> ...


Thank you   i love my little fuzz bomb   i think Chaucer and Wolf must be long lost brothers, they are so alike aren't they :001_wub: :001_wub:

Stripe is a fuzz monster too , sometimes we call him StripeyFuzz


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

This one louby ?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww he looks like my Smoke Black Persian Salam
I bet he's not as mardy though. lol :laugh:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr Fuzzy is gorgeous. i didn't realise he was a black smoke either. Some stunning pics of him. I think if we were to have a persian again [had 14 over 25 years] I think it would be either a black or a black smoke which is bizarre as they are not my favourite colours in NFCs


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is just a black fluffy Simons Cat - he is a Simons Cat negative 

What a gorgeous ball of fluff - and obviously black smoke boys are the best - and also the most mummy needy :lol:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> This one louby ?


Looks like Mr Fuzzy has a double set of legs, and extra tail!!!!!! :yikes: :laugh:

I looove his eyes!!!! And the NFC kits :001_wub:


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh Mr Fuzzy is gorgeous!! And Mr Stripey looks like a little lion in the face!!

The pics of Mr Fuzzy lying on the table bring to mind what i think a haggis should look like... lol

Do they not take ages to groom though so they dont get matted??


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Leam1307 said:


> Oh Mr Fuzzy is gorgeous!! And Mr Stripey looks like a little lion in the face!!
> 
> The pics of Mr Fuzzy lying on the table bring to mind what i think a haggis should look like... lol
> 
> Do they not take ages to groom though so they dont get matted??


Like a haggis   

Yes their coats are quite hard work because they spend sooooo much time in the garden :yikes: I groom them every day but the kittens also go to a groomer every 2 or 3 months to deal with any matts


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> This one louby ?


I love it :thumbup:....looks like they're having such a blast squashing each other,I can't even tell who is who!!

You can't help but love Mr Haggis....i mean Fuzzy,he's so beautiful and you can tell he's got a striking personality too!!:001_wub:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I NEEEEEEED to know where you live so I can catknap them all!!! I want to give them all a big squish, they're so gorgeous!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you for the kind words about my angels


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Mr Fuzzy is absolutely gorgeous 

Viv xx


----------



## I hug every cat (Oct 5, 2012)

I vill give youuu 1,353,963g of catz nip for zat cat 

He is SCRUMMY, they're all divine


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_All 3 of them are gorgeous, _


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _All 3 of them are gorgeous, _


They are aren't they   just need your smudge to come and join us now   and rusty  and coco  and dazzle :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh wow! Look at that FUR!!!!!!!:yikes:
But Fuzzy is just so:001_wub:


----------

